# Overclock Resulted in a overall Vista Score of 5.8



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey All,

I Recently have been toying with Overclocking My system. I use the multiplier in my Asus AI Suite and have managed to get a 9 X 400 and Even as high as 9 X 420 for about a 3.7 Ghz Overclock from my E8400 with an aftermarket Asus CPU Cooler good to go with copper piping and heatsink and fan. It's very stable right now with Temps only at 40 Degrees on a bad day. When I managed to get a 3.8 Ghz result I had temps at 45 Degrees which as far as I am aware is pretty tolerable for this CPU. Motherboard Temps got to 48 and Everything in the case was pretty cool. I have plans to gut the interior of my case and spray it out with some compresssed air to clean the gunk out. 

Well I had wondered if all these steps would increse the index score for my system. Every other aspect of my system score in the Control Panel/System section of my OS was a 5.8 with my CPU coming in at a 5.7 which is what Vista bases the score on essentially...the lowest score in the group. Well I was pleasantly surprised when the score went up to 5.8 with the CPU picking up the rear with a score up from 5.7 to 5.8 ane all the remaining areas including memory, GPU, Etc...coming in a 5.9's which was great. What's the highest score that can be acheived? Is it a 6.0? My guess would be that it is a 6.0. I was just wondering if this is a valid system for guaging system performance ot not.

Thanks

Jones


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

I have an E8400 thats overclocked to 3.6Ghz. And Vista rates it as 5.9. You would probably need a quad-core to reach a 6.0

I wouldnt, however use this as a benchmark.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

By no means would I use the index score as any kind of major benchmark. I just thought it was very useful to see the score rise when overclocked which kinda let me know I wasn't screwing it up. Hmmmm.....5.9 you say. I wonder why the difference in score between my CPU and Yours. Perhaps Cooling options or just the configuration options or differences between them.

Jones


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Reason I ask about the scores is because I had my E8400 at 3.6 and it only yielded a 5.8.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

My bad, my Vista CPU score is actually 5.8. I wasnt actually on that machine when i posted above. But now i am and i looked. Sorry for that.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Whew....had me worried. I wasn't sure what was going on. I thought perhaps I had an issue.

Jones


----------

